# New Signature Rules



## Jeremy (Apr 22, 2009)

The total dimensions of your signature should not exceed* 550 x 200* pixels.  This includes all images and text.  No more than one spoiler tag can be used to shrink the dimensions.  To prevent lengthy page loads at TBT, the total file size of your signature or avatar should not exceed 250KB.  This includes any images in spoiler tags since they still load with the page.  We also ask that you use no flash, such as YouTube videos, in your signature.

You can use these images to make sure your sig is the right size:












These rules should be followed at all times.  If you are breaking one of the rules you will get message telling you to adjust it within 24 hours.  After that your signature will be completely cleared.  If you are displaying images that are obnoxiously big or stretch the page, your signature will be cleared without warning.


----------

